# Porque mi "jaula de faraday" funciona alreves



## hplovecraft (May 13, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y quisiera me ayudaran con mi problema. Tengo una duda he creado una jaula de faraday con aluminio, luego he introducido dentro del aluminio mi celular y depues lo hice con un radio en ambos casos sintonizando una emisora Fm y se escucha mejor la señal cuando esta dentro de la jaula que afuera, tambien lo hice con metales, tome dos hollas metalicas y introduje usando una de ellas de tapa y en la otra puse el radio y despues el celular y la señal era mas  clara ambas sintonizadas en fm.

Alguna explicacion?


----------



## Manuel51 (May 13, 2011)

Prueba con emisoras de onda media (OM). Y mira aquí: http://gluonconleche.blogspot.com/2005/11/el-mito-de-la-jaula-de-faraday.html

Saludos.


----------



## johncaro12 (May 13, 2011)

prueba conectando la jaula a tierra..
Saludos


----------



## Troglodita (May 13, 2011)

He metido el teléfono móbil en una caja de chapa fina y se queda sin cobertura. Ni siquiera he conectado la caja a tierra. En cuanto a la radio, no tengo radios pequeñas ni cajas grandes.
Curiosamente, si conectas el cable de los auriculares al móbil y dejas el cable fuera de la caja no pierdes nada de cobertura y si sólo dejas 10 cm de cable fuera de la caja tampoco pierde nada de cobertura, ni siquiera conectando la caja a tierra.


----------



## rcestafe (May 13, 2011)

Troglodita, al dejar aunque sea una parte del cable de auriculares del celular fuera de la caja de Faraday la radio sigue andando ya que ese cable muchas veces (casi siempre diría) funciona como antena, entonces vos tenés la antena de la radio fuera de la caja de Faraday, por lo que está bien que no varíe la recepción de la misma. Probá poniendo el volumen al máximo y mete todo el cable del auricular dentro de la caja de Faraday y fijate qué pasa. No deberás escuchar más la emisora que tenías sintonizada. Saludos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2011)

Fijate que para evitar los asaltos al salir del banco , aquí van a obligar a poner el celular dentro de una bolsita al entrar.

Es obvio que la bolsita es metalizada y funciona de jaula Faraday


----------



## hplovecraft (May 13, 2011)

Disculpen mi ignoracia pero quizas a eso se deba yo de muy "listo" puse los auriculares en el movil fuera de la caja debe ser por eso que funcionaba, ahorita mismo voy a probar poniendo a todo volumen y dentro de la caja los auriculares.
Muchas Gracias
Ya les traigo los resultados


----------



## Belisarius Mantzikert (May 13, 2011)

Si la jaula de Faraday (o la bolsita metalizada que van a poner en los bancos) no esta conectada a Tierra, no va a funcionar como Jaula de Faraday


----------



## Gerardo1892 (May 13, 2011)

Hola

Mira te deberia funcionar desde algo simple de envolver tu celular con papel aluminio no hay necesidad de conectarlo a tierra o cosas asi fisicamente sucede que las señales son captadas por el metal exterior y no deja que penetren. Asi que intenta envolviendo o encerrar bien tu dispositivo y toda la jaula debe estar conectada.


----------



## johncaro12 (May 14, 2011)

insisto, la conexion a tierra es importante.


----------



## Troglodita (May 14, 2011)

Ya he conseguido una radio pequeña. Al sintonizar una emisora de FM, en cuanto cierro la tapa de la caja de hojalata, deja de oirse la radio. Si sintonizo una emisora de AM, al cerrar la tapa se sigue oyendo la emisora pero con ruido de fondo. El teléfono móvil, al meterlo en la caja se queda sin cobertura, como dije antes.
No he encontrado ninguna diferencia si conecto la caja a tierra.


----------



## hplovecraft (May 15, 2011)

He hecho precisamente lo que me han dicho y aun puedo escuchar el sonido de la radio del celular, he puesto este en un vaso de aluminio y lo he tapado y no funciona.

eso me vuelca a hacer otra pregunta, que puede hacer que una jaula de faraday no funcione? agradezco respuesta


----------



## Troglodita (May 16, 2011)

hplovecraft dijo:


> He hecho precisamente lo que me han dicho y aun puedo escuchar el sonido de la radio del celular, he puesto este en un vaso de aluminio y lo he tapado y no funciona.


¿No funciona la radio o no funciona la jaula de Faraday?.
Suponiendo que la radio sigua sonando y al decir que no funciona te refieras a la jaula de Faraday, la diferencia que veo es que yo he usado hierro, una caja de hojalata y tu has usado aluminio. Como tengo chapa de aluminio, esta noche si tengo tiempo puedo hacer la prueba con aluminio. De todos modos creo que con aluminio y tratándose de radiofrecuencias tiene que funcionar igual.


----------



## johncaro12 (May 16, 2011)

Porque no leen el link del post#2 ????
es interesante, y muestra algunas posibles fallas, y mitos sobre la jaula de Faraday,
tambien dice que si no se conecta a tierra se suele atraer los campos magneticos al aparato en vez de aislarlo...
Lo mismo pasa con un cable apantallado, si no pones la malla a tierra, el sonido traera mas ruido..


----------



## hplovecraft (May 16, 2011)

Troglodita dijo:


> ¿No funciona la radio o no funciona la jaula de Faraday?.
> Suponiendo que la radio sigua sonando y al decir que no funciona te refieras a la jaula de Faraday, la diferencia que veo es que yo he usado hierro, una caja de hojalata y tu has usado aluminio. Como tengo chapa de aluminio, esta noche si tengo tiempo puedo hacer la prueba con aluminio. De todos modos creo que con aluminio y tratándose de radiofrecuencias tiene que funcionar igual.



No funciona la jaula de faraday.
Esperare que hagas el experimento con aluminio, tambien he usado hierro y tampoco funciona
Gracias por el apoyo


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que para evitar los asaltos al salir del banco , aquí van a obligar a poner el celular dentro de una bolsita al entrar.
> 
> Es obvio que la bolsita es metalizada y funciona de jaula Faraday


 
viste que GANSADA ESO ????
siempre son asi: como viejos radicales inutiles , y claro, los ladrones siempre son mas vivos.
lo unioco que logran es molestar a la gente, a los clientes, el otro dia estaba yo con mi MP5 en el banco y el salame de seguridad me dice que no se puede..........

entro yo al banco con mi celular prendido y con la llamada ya realizada (muy util tener numeros free) y el manos libres o sea el auricular en la oreja y listo........el tonto de seguridad ni se entera que estoy hablando por celular.

o en bancos que tienen unos ventanales inmensos , que de afuera se ve todo .

en fin.........la veradad que las instituciones son como dinosaurios y los ladrones velocirraptores.


y respecto de la jaula de faraday la tenia clara y la comprendo para electriicidad, no sabia el asunto de ondas de radio, o mas bien no la tengo clara, supongo que un par de pruebas valen mas que mil palabras.


che , busque un poquitin en la web......que increible la gente, uno se gasto en escribir una respuesta y todos hacen copy paste ...


----------



## hplovecraft (May 16, 2011)

johncaro12 dijo:


> Porque no leen el link del post#2 ????
> es interesante, y muestra algunas posibles fallas, y mitos sobre la jaula de Faraday,
> tambien dice que si no se conecta a tierra se suele atraer los campos magneticos al aparato en vez de aislarlo...
> Lo mismo pasa con un cable apantallado, si no pones la malla a tierra, el sonido traera mas ruido..



No habia leido el post esta interesante, quizas falta eso aunque lo que he leido y visto con algunos ejemplo, la conexion a tierra no es necesaria
Gracias
Saludos


----------



## Troglodita (May 18, 2011)

He hecho más experimentos y hoy la jaula de Faraday no ha funcionado.
He sintonizado una emisora de FM con la radio portatil, la he envuelto en papel de aluminio y se seguía oyendo igual, luego la he metido en la caja de hojalata (hierro) y tambien se seguía oyendo la emisora. Supongo que hoy no ha funcionado porque he sintonizado la emisora que recibía con más potencia. No he encontrado ninguna diferencia entre conectar la jaula a tierra o no.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2011)

MU-METAL                                                 .


----------



## johncaro12 (May 18, 2011)

depende de a q tierra la esten conectando jejeje


----------



## hplovecraft (May 18, 2011)

Troglodita dijo:


> He hecho más experimentos y hoy la jaula de Faraday no ha funcionado.
> He sintonizado una emisora de FM con la radio portatil, la he envuelto en papel de aluminio y se seguía oyendo igual, luego la he metido en la caja de hojalata (hierro) y tambien se seguía oyendo la emisora. Supongo que hoy no ha funcionado porque he sintonizado la emisora que recibía con más potencia. No he encontrado ninguna diferencia entre conectar la jaula a tierra o no.



Que raro troglodita verdad? a mi la jaula no me ha funcionado ni al aire libre ni dentro de mi habitacion
Saludos



DOSMETROS dijo:


> MU-METAL                                                 .



Excelente aporte justo lo que andaba buscando no conocia el mumetal, ahora me pregunto construir una jaula de faraday con ese material serviria para evitar las ondas electromagneticas ELF y donde puedo conseguir ese material, agradezco el aporte dosmetros.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2011)

No se en tu tierra , pero podés contactarte con :

http://www.mumetal.com/

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (May 18, 2011)

johncaro12 dijo:


> depende de a q tierra la esten conectando jejeje


 
si uno lo conecta a la tierra prometida se cumpliran todas las promesas de faraday ????


----------



## hplovecraft (May 18, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se en tu tierra , pero podés contactarte con :
> 
> http://www.mumetal.com/
> 
> Saludos !



Gracias por el enlace, ya los contacte en español espero alguien de allá hable el idioma.


----------



## elperros (May 18, 2011)

Tengo una teoria de porque no te funciono con la caja de aluminio y si con la de chapa. La someto a su analisis:
Una onda de radio es una una onda electromagnetica (parte de campo eléctrico y parte de campo magnético). 
La jaula de faraday (cualquier metal) blinda a lo que se encuentre en su interior de los campos eléctricos. (Se demuestra por Gauss)
Pero no de los campos magnéticos. Para que esto sea así la jaula debe ser un conductor magnético como por ej. Hierro dulce (bajo %C). 
Siendo la caja de hierro un blindaje electromagnético y la caja de aluminio un blindaje eléctrico. 
Todo analizado sin tierra, la cual es bastante indiferente al menos en cuanto a gauss. 
Bueno espero que me corrijan si es necesario. 
Saludossss


----------



## MrCarlos (May 19, 2011)

Hola elperros

¡ Exacto! elperros.

Ya tenía varios días siguiendo este tema con la esperanza que algún participante dijera algo congruente con la teoría.

Desde luego que deberíamos saber que no existe, a la fecha, un aislante para las líneas magnéticas (producidas por imanes naturales) o electro-magnéticas (Producidas por el paso de corriente en un conductor).
A excepción claro de la distancia. Aún así llegan hasta allá.

Los materiales ferromagnéticos son para las líneas magnéticas como el cobre para los electrones.

Como no existe una aislante para las líneas magnéticas lo que se pretende en la Jaula De Faraday es poner un camino MAS FÁCIL de seguir para las líneas magnéticas. Y de seguro se irán por allá.

Análogamente, por el cobre le es más fácil a los electrones circular que por una resistencia. Así que la corriente electrónica circulará más fácilmente por el cobre como lo hacen las líneas magnéticas por materiales ferromagnéticos.

Aunque el aluminio es metal, no es ferromagnético por lo tanto no es un camino fácil de circular para las líneas magnéticas. Es más, es imposible que lo hagan.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## hplovecraft (May 19, 2011)

Quiero agradecer a todos sus comentarios, me han servido de mucho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Ya tenía varios días siguiendo este tema con la esperanza que algún participante dijera algo congruente con la teoría.


 



 Por eso había puesto el link al MU-METAL MrCarlos , a ver si alguno preguntaba porqué estaba hecho de un 75 % de Nickel (que tiene propiedades magnéticas y eléctricas) , tampoco nadie preguntó porqué el 15 % de hierro y tampoco preguntaron *por que no tenía aluminio* 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (May 19, 2011)

hay............pedazos de sinverguenzas !!!!!!!!!!!!

nos quieren hacer PENSAR !! :enfadado:,.......

malvaos .brutos..crueles........


----------



## johncaro12 (May 29, 2011)

Para los que dicen que no es necesaria la tierra en la jaula de Faraday.... les animo a hacer una pruebita asi... 







Lo mismo pero se toman una foto sin conexion a tierra, la suben al feisbuc y luego aqui, y nos comentan como les fue


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2011)

mira vo . el poder mental del viejito.... ya casi tiene dominau al robot ese que lo enjaulo  .



yo si que la tengo clara


----------



## Troglodita (May 29, 2011)

johncaro12 dijo:


> Para los que dicen que no es necesaria la tierra en la jaula de Faraday.... les animo a hacer una pruebita asi...


Vamos a considerar que ese señor está aislado del suelo, que no toca la jaula y que no la conectamos a tierra. ¿qué crées que le pasaría?. Yo creo que nada.


----------



## johncaro12 (May 30, 2011)

No esta aislado al suelo, tiene conexion a tierra... te animas a hacer esa prueba sin conectar la jaula a tierra??..


----------



## Troglodita (May 30, 2011)

Pues si el señor no está aislado del suelo y le quitamos la toma de tierra a la jaula, seguramente su cuerpo se lleve parte del chicharrazo. Pero en ese caso no está dentro de una jaula de Faraday, ya que por abajo está abierta. 
En los libros de física cuando explican la teoría de la jaula de Faraday no mencionan el conectarla a tierra.


----------



## elperros (May 30, 2011)

Troglodita dijo:


> Pues si el señor no está aislado del suelo y le quitamos la toma de tierra a la jaula, seguramente su cuerpo se lleve parte del chicharrazo. Pero en ese caso no está dentro de una jaula de Faraday, ya que por abajo está abierta.
> En los libros de física cuando explican la teoría de la jaula de Faraday no mencionan el conectarla a tierra.



Exacto

Cre que es indiferente si esta a tierra o no la jaula. Si la jaula es JAULA .


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2011)

les voy a tirar mi idea :

los rayos esos no tienen por que irse adentro de la jaula, ya que toda esa jaula es el mismo alambre (equipotencial) , la electricidad no sale de un cable , se va a una resistencia (el hombre) y luego vuelve al mismo cable...
es absurdo.

lo que hace es buscar el camino de menor resistencia.

ahora bien , que pasa con esa jaula si no esta a tierra ??
 supongamso que el señor ese esta descalzo y el si hace buena tierra con sus patas sucias y la tierra mojada (yo ya me habria hecho encima) .
pero la jaula si bien es metalica no esta bien enterrada, nad que ver, apenas toca el piso por unas patas oxidadas.
lo que tengo es una jaula que recibe los rayos, pero no se descarga bien ...asi que buscara por donde descargarse..... y sera el señor que hay en el medio.

esto NO PASA si la jaula es cerrada tambien por abajo, o sea que tambien hay hierros en el piso y el señor esta parado sobre los hierros, ahi si que el señor puede quedarse tranquilo .


----------



## elperros (May 30, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ahora bien , que pasa con esa jaula si no esta a tierra ??
> supongamso que el señor ese esta descalzo y el si hace buena tierra con sus patas sucias y la tierra mojada (yo ya me habria hecho encima) .
> pero la jaula si bien es metalica no esta bien enterrada, nad que ver, apenas toca el piso por unas patas oxidadas.
> lo que tengo es una jaula que recibe los rayos, pero no se descarga bien ...asi que buscara por donde descargarse..... y sera el señor que hay en el medio.



En ese caso no tenes una JAULA DE FARADAY. El resto del razonamiento es correcto a mi parecer. 


Para acabar de una vez por todas con el mito de la tierra de la jaula de faraday les dejo un video. Les aclaro que no hay nadie muertos y pasa todo el tiempo, tampoco hubo una explosión a causa de combustible. Ahhh y le doy un premio a quien me identifique la conexión a tierra. 






Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2011)

tenes razon: es un buen ejemplo .

el rayo VA A RECORRER un camino, si o si hasta llegar a tierra.
PARTE DE EL CAMINO  sera la jaula, como bien has puesto en el ejemplo no tiene por que ser el camino final.

adentro del avion seguro ni se enteraron.


----------



## elperros (May 30, 2011)

Jaja no creo que no.
Salvo los pilotos que quedan cegados por unos segundos porque el rayo entra por la punta, atrás los pasajeros no saben la cantidad de amperes q les acaban de pasar par abajo de los pies ni por arriba de la cabeza.


----------



## johncaro12 (May 30, 2011)

elperros dijo:


> Ahhh y le doy un premio a quien me identifique la conexión a tierra.



 cual es el premio???

yo creo que vi una.... 

Es el aire que esta entre el avion y la tierra... (esa para mi es una "conexion a tierra") ya que a nivel de rayos, el aire ya no es dielectrico.

Hubiera sido diferente si el rayo hubiera terminado en el avion y no hubiera seguido su recorrido...

P.D: Ademas... si el avion es una buena jaula de Faraday, sin conexion a tierra, porque he podido comunicarme por celular mientras el avion esta despegando??? 
( Se que no lo debo hacer...   shhhh no le digan a nadie  )


----------



## elperros (May 30, 2011)

johncaro12 dijo:


> cual es el premio???
> 
> yo creo que vi una....
> 
> ...



Es cierto, tenes razón. Exprese mal mi desafío. Debería haber aclarado "*antes de que el rayo impactara al avión y mientras este esta en el aire*". Pensé que resultaba obvio para todos. 
Lo que si supongo que resulta obvio, espero, es que si bien el rayo descargo a tierra a través del aire generando esta conexión a tierra esto NO implica que la jaula haya estado a tierra en el momento previo al suceso. 

Lo cual no dice absolutamente nada sobre afirmación de que las jaulas de faraday deben estar a tierra, sino no funcionan.



johncaro12 dijo:


> P.D: Ademas... si el avion es una buena jaula de Faraday, sin conexion a tierra, porque he podido comunicarme por celular mientras el avion esta despegando???
> ( Se que no lo debo hacer...   shhhh no le digan a nadie  )



Respecto de tu experiencia, sobre la cual no voy a emitir un juicio sobre si fue respetuosa de las normativas o no, sugiero que leas desde el inicio del post y sobre todo aquellos donde yo explique porque la radio si funcionaba dentro del aluminio. Te agrego dos datos. 1. El avión es completamente de aluminio. 2. Las comunicaciones por celular son a través de radiofrecuencias. 

Y por ultimo dejame decirte a que mi juicio no solo los aviones son "tan buenas jaulas de faraday" sino una de las mejores construidas por el hombre en relación a la cantidad, calidad de material y cantidad de rayos q han recibido.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2011)

si suponemos que el aire es una conexion a tierra, entonces todo esta a tierra, a menos que lo coloquemos en medio camino entre la tierra y la luna.

cuando se habla de conexion a tierra se habla de una jabalina con un cierto ohmiaje ......aunque .....si pienso lo que yo mismo leo ahi me doy cuenta que tampoco .......¿ se dieron cuenta uds ??


----------



## johncaro12 (May 30, 2011)

A grandes voltajes se rompen los dielectricos... (en este caso el aire)..
***Experimento casero***
pon un capacitor electrolitico de 16V en el tomacorriente XD


Se podria decir que es "relativo"...
Si incide una onda electromagnetica con pequeña amplitud, (el aire no seria conexion a tierra).
Pero un rayo "ve" al aire como una conexion a tierra: antes, en el momento y despues.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2011)

si, eso lo sabemos, pero el asunto que viene de mas atras es si hace falta una conexiona tierra para la jaulita esa.

cuando se refiere a conexion a tierra en el texto mencionado se refiere a la jabalina y cable ... sino ...


----------



## Cacho (May 31, 2011)

John, estás metiendo la pata hasta la cadera más o menos.

La Jaula de Faraday aprovecha unas cuestiones físicas que *no dependen de la conexión a tierra*. En el caso del avión, el rayo no puede nunca terminar ahí su recorido porque entonces toda la energía que lleva debería quedaralmacenado en su fuselaje. Definitivamente un avión no es un condensador.

Te propongo que pienses qué sucede si ponés un cable conectado a una esfera *maciza*, conductora (digamos que de cobre o hierro) y desde el polo opuesto de esa esfera otro a tierra (con alguna resistencia en medio, para que no sea un corto en el laboratorio): Si medís la tensión en la superficie del cuerpo y en el centro de metal ¿serán iguales?. ¿En todos los puntos de la superficie será igual? ¿Y adentro importará qué punto se tome para medir la tensión?

Es un ejercicio clásico de Física II 
Saludos


----------



## johncaro12 (May 31, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> John, estás metiendo la pata hasta la cadera más o menos.







Cacho dijo:


> Definitivamente un avión no es un condensador.



Pero, pero pero yo nunca he dicho que el avion es un condensador...
Mas bien me atrevo a decir que el "condensador" lo forman las nubes y la tierra...
Cada vez que las nubes producen friccion entre ellas, el "condensador" va acumulando carga, hasta que el dielectrico se rompe, y ahi se produce el rayo.
De ahi la analogia del capacitorcito en el tomacorrientes..



Cacho dijo:


> Te propongo que pienses qué sucede si ponés un cable conectado a una esfera *maciza*, conductora (digamos que de cobre o hierro) y desde el polo opuesto de esa esfera otro a tierra (con alguna resistencia en medio, para que no sea un corto en el laboratorio): Si medís la tensión en la superficie del cuerpo y en el centro de metal ¿serán iguales?. ¿En todos los puntos de la superficie será igual? ¿Y adentro importará qué punto se tome para medir la tensión?



Creo que faltan datos en el experimento... o no entendi bien... 
la esfera se conecta a alguna fuente de alimentacion??? 
De todas formas, contestame las preguntas que acabas de formular para entender que quisiste decir...



Yo no digo que no funcione NINGUNA jaula de Faraday sin conexion a tierra... oops: muchos negativos en esta oracion XD)
Lo unico que digo es que deberia tener, seria mejor, podria mejorar los resultados.

Aqui les dejo un link de *Gamry Instruments*:

http://www.gamry.com/App_Notes/FaradayCage.htm

P.D:Esta en ingles..


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2011)

si me aguantan les doy mi explicacion asi aclaramso la necesidad o no de tierra y que pasa dentro de la jaula.



ahora veamos dentro de la jaula , en cualquier lugar
para mi la cosa es asi :


----------



## Cacho (Jun 1, 2011)

johncaro12 dijo:


> Pero, pero pero yo nunca he dicho que el avion es un condensador...


Ni yo. Sólo dije que _para que el rayo terminara en el avión y no siguiera viaje, entonces debería actuar como condensador_ en respuesta a tu acotación.


johncaro12 dijo:


> Hubiera sido diferente si el rayo hubiera  terminado en el avion y no hubiera seguido su recorrido...





johncaro12 dijo:


> Mas bien me atrevo a decir que el "condensador" lo forman las nubes y la tierra...
> Cada vez que las nubes producen friccion entre ellas, el "condensador" va acumulando carga, hasta que el dielectrico se rompe, y ahi se produce el rayo.
> De ahi la analogia del capacitorcito en el tomacorrientes..


El condensador está bien "formado" en ese caso, el problema es que partís de un condensador cargado que se descarga en el caso del rayo y si ponés un condensador en el enchufe tenés uno que se carga hasta reventarse destruyendo el dieléctrico (y se acabó el condensador).
Entiendo la analogía, sólo tené presente que no es la más clara 


johncaro12 dijo:


> Creo que faltan datos en el experimento...
> la esfera se conecta a alguna fuente de alimentacion?


Se conecta a través de los dos cables que tiene en polos opuestos: Uno va a +V y el otro a tierra (poné una carga en algún punto así no hablamos de cortocircuitos)


johncaro12 dijo:


> De todas formas, contestame las preguntas que acabas de formular para entender que quisiste decir...


Nopi nopi, a leer 
La pregunta es simple: En esas condiciones, ¿cómo se van a distribuir los electrones? (ya no hablemos de tensiones, sino de electrones, mejor) ¿Qué diferencia habrá entre la superficie y el núcleo? (leé el link que pusiste, ahí podés encontrar la respuesta).


johncaro12 dijo:


> Lo unico que digo es que deberia tener, seria mejor, podria mejorar los resultados.


¿Y cuál es exactamente la función de una Jaula de Faraday? ¿Alguna aplicación práctica que se te ocurra? (además de poner un tipo a recibir descargas de un Van Der Graaf y esas cosas).

@Fer: Sí, así trabaja el cacharro ese. Y si de pararrayos se trata, no te olvides de que hay algunos que hasta ionizan el aire alrededor para atraer rayos. Hay que tener ganas, ¿eh? 

Saludos


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 1, 2011)

Uy ya me confundi jeje... ni tu ni yo dijimos que era un condensador... tu y yo sabemos que el rayo no termina en el avion, lo q hiciste fue refutar una situacion imaginaria que yo plantee (sabiendo que no se da). 
Bueno, la cosa es que al menos en eso estamos de acuerdo. 





Cacho dijo:


> *el problema es que partís de un condensador cargado* que se descarga en el caso del rayo y si ponés un condensador en el enchufe tenés uno que se carga hasta reventarse destruyendo el dieléctrico (y se acabó el condensador).
> Entiendo la analogía, sólo tené presente que no es la más clara



Pero yo no parto de un condensador cargado... mas bien descargado que se va cargando con el rozamiento de las nubes, al igual que el condensador en el "enchufle" (como se le dice de cariño ) Esta descargado antes, pero cuando se conecta se carga rapidisimo.




Cacho dijo:


> Se conecta a través de los dos cables que tiene en polos opuestos: Uno va a +V y el otro a tierra (poné una carga en algún punto así no hablamos de cortocircuitos)



Antes de ir a la tienda y comprar una esfera de hierro maciza... que me quieres explicar?
Como funciona la faraday cage?
Eso si lo entiendo.... Ya me lo explico Walter Lewin 
y lo he leido tambien...
Se redistribuye la carga formando un campo en el interior que cancela al del exterior...







En teoria!...
Pero he leido tambien que aparecen fenomenos de antena.

P.D: Fernandob, excelente  pero me parece que ibas a decir algo mas? o eso era todo? Porque si falta mas deberias poner un corto asi como las novelas... o un "to be continued"...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2011)

no...... yo nada mas tengo que decir...
o acaso falta alguna situacion ?? 
c
¿ te parecio cortito ?? ... cortito pero suficiente decia un amigo que la tenia chiquita !!!!!


----------



## Robo (Jun 1, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> esto NO PASA si la jaula es cerrada tambien por abajo, o sea que tambien hay hierros en el piso y el señor esta parado sobre los hierros, ahi si que el señor puede quedarse tranquilo .



yo no me quedaria tan tranquilo, segun entiendo aunque quiza este mal, al salir de la jaula esa se descargaria, tal como cuando frotamos una cortina y nos vamos a "encalambrar" al otro con el dedo ejeje, y si la cortina nos da un leve corrientazo al descargarnos, mucha mas sera al salir de esa pajarera no?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2011)

fijate el dibujo, la corriente llega a la parte mas baja de la jaula y no veo el motivo por el cual vuelva a subir por el cuerpo de el señor (para luego tener que volver a bajar .......por que no se va a quedar ahi ) .
para luego volver a bajar hacia el "salto" que dara hacia el suelo a travez del aire.

lo que SI existe es un par de corrientes que atraviesan el cuerpo de quien esta en dicha jaula que se debe a un efecto fisiologico :

1 : corriente de "orinis causa " que se origina en la vejiga y termina en los pies, pero no esta compuesta de electrones.
2 : corrientes de cagasus tremendus que recorren todo el cuerpo en forma superficial ( se la suele confundir con el efecto pelicular) , esta es similar a la que se genera cuando dormis solo de chiquito y ves fantasmas, generan piel de gallina, aflojamiento intestinal y rechineo de dientes .

si bien son originadas por el rayo pero no son parte de la descarga de electrones.

tengo un libro que las explica en mas detalle ademas de explicar como hacer crecer el pelo , y un tonico para el acne y otras cosas como ser la impotencia (natural, sin viagra) .
si te interesa me mandan un MP y por 5 euros les mando por mail mi libro :

"grandes misterios de la naturaleza por fin develados " 



PD: yo tampoco me quedaria tranquilo... ni loco me meto en esa jaula por mas que conozca toda la teoria 
que metan a un descendiente de faraday .


----------



## Robo (Jun 1, 2011)

ajaja pues = el estado de tranquilidad del individio se ve perturbado


----------



## asherar (Jun 3, 2011)

elperros dijo:


> Tengo una teoria de porque no te funciono con la caja de aluminio y si con la de chapa. La someto a su analisis:
> Una onda de radio es una una onda electromagnetica (parte de campo eléctrico y parte de campo magnético).
> La jaula de faraday (cualquier metal) blinda a lo que se encuentre en su interior de los campos eléctricos. (Se demuestra por Gauss)
> Pero no de los campos magnéticos. Para que esto sea así la jaula debe ser un conductor magnético como por ej. Hierro dulce (bajo %C).
> ...



O sea que con el aluminio se podría hacer un filtro para obtener ondas magnéticas solamente? 

Maxwell debe estar retorciéndose en la tumba !!!

Empiezo a comprender a Eduardo, que también se debe estar revolcando, 
pero de la risa, por eso no te contestó nada. 

PD: contestame esto y recién despues hablamos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/351571/


----------



## elperros (Jun 3, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> O sea que con el aluminio se podría hacer un filtro para obtener ondas magnéticas solamente?
> 
> Maxwell debe estar retorciéndose en la tumba !!!
> 
> ...



 
Mi razonamiento se baso en una de las leyes de Maxwell, lamento si la emplee de forma incorrecta y esto generó que el se "revuelque en una tumba". Trate de mantenerme dentro de casos ideales, y por supuesto que los hice para una simetría acorde a las mismas.
No se quien es Eduardo pero si mi razonamiento le provocó risa, estoy contento de haberle alegrado el día.
Lo del filtro no lo sé, probablemente, dependiendo de tu concepto de filtro y los parámetros de aceptación que sitúen tu experimento dentro de una zona aceptable de resultados.
Saludos


----------



## asherar (Jun 3, 2011)

Mucho burócrata anda por ahí ... jeje

...

Por las dudas, recordemos que para ser capacitor basta manifiestar "capacidad eléctrica", 
no es necesario tener dos placas planas, ni mucho menos. 
Lo más parecido al ejemplo del avión es el generador de Van de Graaff. 

Me parece que se nos están mezclando los tantos con la jaula de Faraday: 
una cosa es la respuesta a la RF y otra la respuesta a campos estáticos. 

Por eso puse el enlace anterior.

Coincido con fernandob: yo no me meto ni loco en la jaulita esa de alambres tan separados.

Saludos
(y que "elperros" no engrane por tan poca cosa)


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 9, 2011)

Siento la obligación moral de contribuir a este tema arrojando mas interrogantes....

Una mosca dentro de un avión en pleno viaje... como puede volar?
Porque las aves que se posan sobre un cable de alta tensión no se electrocutan?

Se puede establecer una correlación cercana con el tema si abrimos una ventana en pleno vuelo que sucederá con la mosca?, el viento que entra... sería la analogía perfecta para las ondas de radio que penetran el blindaje?

Si recordamos las antenas de radios (las de varios elementos)... un director no es a la vez un reflector ?

Los viejos relojes pulsera los primerísimos y modernísimos que eran antimagnéticos, estaban construidos del material mas magnético que habìa, no eran de plástico...
Segun mi profesor de física eso se hacía porque las líneas de fuerza magnéticas tenían un "cauce" perfecto en la caja externa del aparato lo que producía que las líneas no atravesaran la delicada maquinaria....
sabía mucho mi profesor de física.....

Fuera de toda broma, adoro los foros... se ponen en juego puntos de vistas que son esclarecedores SIEMPRE ó al menos surgen hallazgos retóricos que son una delicia, no importa si se hacen bromas, siempre se aprende algo.

Propongo promover al amigo *Fernandob* a gran Mestre de la orden de los decidores, es un decidor de cosas profesional, hay que leerlo apoyándose fuerte para no caerse de la risa...
-


----------



## elperros (Jun 10, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Siento la obligación moral de contribuir a este tema arrojando mas interrogantes....
> 
> Una mosca dentro de un avión en pleno viaje... como puede volar?
> -


De la misma forma que vos podes caminar adentro de un avión. Tu sistema de referencia es estático, respecto del suelo del avión. Un observador desde tierra te ve pasar a 800km/h, lo mismo que la mosca, pero dentro del avión para lo q tu sistema de referencia ve, estas sentado quieto, y como el avión en gran parte de su trayecto va a velocidad constante, no cambia tu forma de percibir las fuerzas, salvo en momentos de despegue o aterrizaje donde tu cuerpo se convierte en un gran acelerometro que puede sensar esas variaciones bruscas de velocidad.



Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Porque las aves que se posan sobre un cable de alta tensión no se electrocutan?
> -


Es por lo que fernandob explico con dibujos más claramente arriba; rudimentariamente la electricidad prefiere pasar por el el cable que es un camino fácil, que por el ave que es un camino difícil. 
Distinto es el caso cuando un ave (grande) roza con un ala otro conductor,o algún objeto conectado a tierra, donde a la corriente no le queda otro lugar para circular hasta tierra (o hacia el otro conductor), que a travez del ave.



Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Se puede establecer una correlación cercana con el tema si abrimos una ventana en pleno vuelo que sucederá con la mosca?, *el viento que entra*... sería la analogía perfecta para las ondas de radio que penetran el blindaje?
> -


Cuando abrís una ventana en pleno vuelo, suponiendo que estas viajando nose a FL330 (Flight Level 330) algo así como aprox 10050m, a esa altura ya sobre el ultimo tramo de la troposfera la presión es muy baja (al igual que la temperatura), y sobre todo la densidad de aire. Los aviones a esas alturas y por regulación todos aquellos que lleven pasajeros civiles, están presurizados, con una presión cercana a la atmosférica y ligeramente menor.
Entonces el viento *NO ENTRA, SALE* del avión, en particular te aspira el aire de los pulmones de forma violenta.

Lo de la analogía, no lo entendí. Lo dejo para alguien que sepa más del tema de ondas de radio.




Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Los viejos relojes pulsera los primerísimos y modernísimos que eran antimagnéticos, estaban construidos del material mas magnético que habìa, no eran de plástico...
> Segun mi profesor de física eso se hacía porque las líneas de fuerza magnéticas tenían un "cauce" perfecto en la caja externa del aparato lo que producía que las líneas no atravesaran la delicada maquinaria....
> sabía mucho mi profesor de física.....
> -


Estoy de acuerdo.


Saludos


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 10, 2011)

Que grande el amigaso aclarando.
En realidad mi post fué irónico con la humilde idea que a través de unas preguntas que son mas retóricas que de ignorar estos hechos, tomaran una forma verbal simpática en paralelo con las explicaciones ya vertidas que contienen buen rigor técnico.
La aclaración del amigo justamente viene a enriquecer y re-afirmar aún mas lo expuesto en los diagramas por los foristas mas tecnicos.

Aclaro, lo de abrir la ventana en pleno vuelo hacía abstracción de la densidad de la atmósfera.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 10, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> ...el viento que entra... sería la analogía perfecta para las ondas de radio que penetran el blindaje?


Nopi nopi.
Estás asumiendo que las ondas de radio entran a la jaula, cosa que no sucede. Asumamos sólo a efectos de la explicación que sí logran entrar por algún agujero.
En el caso del aire, entrará por algún lado sólo si tiene por dónde salir o si las presiones son distintas (menor en el interior del avión). Necesitás sí o sí alguna forma de crear una corriente (acá se porta igual que una corriente eléctrica) y hay masa (en ambos casos) involucrada: Electrones en un caso, aire en el otro.

El caso de la jaula se pone un poco más complicado, pero esencialmente las ondas que se cuelan por esa imperfección lo hacen así tengan por donde salir o no (en realidad siempre salen, como onda electromagnética o como correinte inducida que se va a tierra por la conexión de la jaula). Finalmente usan a la jaula como antena para irradiarse (si no está a tierra) y seguir su camino. Acá no intervienen necesariamente  masas: Acordate de que estamos hablando de ondas electromagnéticas.


Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Los viejos relojes pulsera los primerísimos y modernísimos que eran antimagnéticos, estaban construidos del material mas magnético que habìa, no eran de plástico...


Ojo, que muchas aleaciones del acero inoxidable son paramagnéticas 
Serán un poco (poco en serio) más caras que el inoxidable común, pero para el volumen que vas a usar en los mecanismos y lo que podés cobrar extra por el "Antimagnético" en la tapa...

En cuanto a lo de las aves, es muy simple: Se posan en un solo cable (o son contorsionistas y se abren de gambas) => Un solo polo => No hay corriente => Es seguro.
Experimento para NO hacer en casa: Con un buscapolo identifocar el vivo del enchufe. Bien aislados del suelo meter un clavo en ese agujerito y tocarlo con la lengua.
Repetir el experimento pero SIN aislarse del suelo.

Nota importante: Antes de encarar el experimento, asegurarse de que haya un disyuntor en buenas condiciones en el domicilio y de no necesitar la lengua para nada importante por los próximos meses.

Mirá a estos dos "pajarracos" posarse en una línea de alta tensión:






Los arcos que ves ahí se deben a la estática que genera el helicóptero principalmente, cosa que un pajarito no hace 

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Jun 10, 2011)

No creo que una analogía con el aire ayude mucho para entender qué pasa con las ondas electromagneticas. 
Mejor verlo tal como es, que no es tan complicado. 
Vamos a ver si se puede explicar sin fórmulas.

De las ecuaciones de Maxwell (que hoy en día son 4) se puede deducir que, tanto el campo eléctrico E como el campo magnético B pueden propagarse en forma de ondas. Pero no puede haber onda de campo magnético sin onda de campo eléctrico, y viceversa. 
Estas ondas electromagnéticas viajan por el espacio a la velocidad de la luz. Según el material (aire, vacío, vidrio, etc.), la velocidad será un poco diferente, pero siempre cercana a 300.000 km/seg.

Al encontrar un medio conductor, como una chapa, un alambre, un avión, etc., ocurre algo que ya conocemos: campo eléctrico aplicado a un material conductor => corriente eléctrica (siguiendo la ley de ohm). Solo que ahora, debido al campo magnético, y a la frecuencia de oscilación, ocurrirán otras cosas además de la ley de ohm.

Así, estas ondas inducen corrientes eléctricas superficiales hasta una profundidad que depende de: la frecuencia de la onda (ω), la conductividad y la permeabilidad magnética (µ) del metal. Es el conocido efecto "skin". 
En los metales y para las ondas de RF, estas profundidades son típicamente de algunos micrones. 
Pero la radiación puede llegar al interior de un objeto hueco si el espesor  "skin resulta más grueso que la chapa, esto ocurre si la chapa es muy fina, si la frecuencia es  muy baja, si el material es muy mal conductor eléctrico, o si el µ es muy chico. 

Las corrientes superficiales inducidas son las que generan el campo dispersado, y es el principio que aprovecha el radar. En los espejos esto se llama reflexión (para las frecuencias de la luz, que también es una onda electromagnética).  



Cacho dijo:


> El caso de la jaula se pone un poco más complicado, pero esencialmente  las ondas que se cuelan por esa imperfección lo hacen así tengan por  donde salir o no (en realidad siempre salen, como onda electromagnética o  como correinte inducida que se va a tierra por la conexión de la  jaula). Finalmente usan a la jaula como antena para irradiarse (si no  está a tierra) y seguir su camino.


Si fuera así, los barcos no se podrían detectar por radar: mejor conexión a tierra que el agua salada!. 

Estas corrientes inducidas superficiales no alteran la carga total del objeto metálico, por lo que no se "van" a tierra. Las cargas superficiales se redistribuyen por la superficie con la frecuencia del campo incidente, siguiendo un flujo que coincide con las corrientes inducidas. 
Por eso, tanto el blindaje como la dispersión, se producen igual si el objeto está conectado a una buena tierra, o si está flotante. 

En el caso de una jaula enrejada: 
Si el tamaño de los orificios es mucho mayor que la longitud de onda de RF, la onda pasará casi sin alteración.
Por el contrario, si los alambres están muy cerca uno de otro (trama cerrada) tal que la longitud de onda sea mucho mayor que el espaciado de la trama, la radiación se atenuará dependiendo del efecto "skin". 
En situaciones intermedias la atenuación será parcial.

Algo de esto  está dicho en uno de los enlaces que pusieron al principio.

P.D.: Se generan situaciones curiosas a veces. Me ha pasado de escuchar radio FM (L~3m) adentro de una jaula de Faraday de trama de 1 cm.


----------



## elperros (Jun 10, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de las aves, es muy simple: Se posan en un solo cable (o son contorsionistas y se abren de gambas) => Un solo polo => No hay corriente => Es seguro.
> Experimento para NO hacer en casa: _*Con un buscapolo identifocar el vivo del enchufe.*_ Bien aislados del suelo meter un clavo en ese agujerito y tocarlo con la lengua.
> Repetir el experimento pero SIN aislarse del suelo.
> 
> Saludos



Tengo una pregunta, respecto del buscapolos (aquellos pasivos): al hacerlo funcionar, la mayoría de las veces estamos aislados de la tierra, botas de seguridad, suelas goma, etc. es decir somos el pájaro parado sobre el cable, o visto de otra forma nuestras suelas serían los aislantes cerámicos de las torres que nos separan de tierra, sin embargo, nuestro dedo al hacer contacto con la chapita de atrás, circula corriente y se enciende. *¿Como es posible esto?*

asherar, muy buena explicación, admito haber aprendido algunas cosas nuevas.

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Jun 11, 2011)

Se agradece. 
Lo cortés no quita lo valiente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2011)

elperros dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta, respecto del buscapolos (aquellos pasivos): al hacerlo funcionar, la mayoría de las veces estamos aislados de la tierra, botas de seguridad, suelas goma, etc. es decir somos el pájaro parado sobre el cable, o visto de otra forma nuestras suelas serían los aislantes cerámicos de las torres que nos separan de tierra, sin embargo, nuestro dedo al hacer contacto con la chapita de atrás, circula corriente y se enciende. *¿Como es posible esto?*
> 
> asherar, muy buena explicación, admito haber aprendido algunas cosas nuevas.
> 
> Saludos


 

Lo hace porque se arma un capacitor


----------



## elperros (Jun 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo hace porque se arma un capacitor


No creo que venga por ahí la respuesta. 

De armarse un capacitor si separo mi distancia al piso con mas goma(vario su capacidad) o si salto debería apagarse la luz, cosa que no sucede. Ademas de armarse un capacitor este tendría una capacidad muuuuuy baja, y por lo tanto la reactancia capacitiva se elevaria a las nubes y a raíz de esto lo mismo con la impedancia. Cayendo en un "circuito abierto" en la PRACTICA, si bien teóricamente no lo sea. 

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 12, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Si fuera así, los barcos no se podrían detectar por radar: mejor conexión a tierra que el agua salada!.


O no me entendiste, o no fui claro, o no sabés de física (esto lo descarto, te conozco), o me estás tirando un guante...

Eso que ponés sería verdad *si y sólo si* la fisura actuara concentrando todas las ondas y atrayéndolas (una especie de agujero negro para las ondas). Un radar trabaja con frecuencias tales que la onda reflejada sea lo más grande posible y ese reflejo es lo que miden.
Algo similar a lo que pasa con la luz y los ojos.

Lo que yo dije es que *si entraran ondas* a la jaula de Faraday por alguna falla, entonces usan la jaula como antena para seguir su camino o, si está puesta a tierra, muere ahí _*la onda que haya entrado*_.

@Perro:
El capacitor se forma, la cosa es que la lucecita de neón que tiene el buscapolo funciona con muy poca corriente. Básicamente una lámpara típica necesita alrededor de 70-90V para encender y la corriente es bajísima.

Para no mentirte medí mi buscapolo: 30µA de corriente para encender la luz. Apoyando la mano en la pared se enciende (bastante) más la luz y ese número se va a 150µA.
¿Por qué no podrías actuar como condensador en esas condiciones? (y en alterna).

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2011)

elperros dijo:


> No creo que venga por ahí la respuesta.
> 
> De armarse un capacitor si separo mi distancia al piso con mas goma(vario su capacidad) o si salto debería apagarse la luz, cosa que no sucede. Ademas de armarse un capacitor este tendría una capacidad muuuuuy baja, y por lo tanto la reactancia capacitiva se elevaria a las nubes y a raíz de esto lo mismo con la impedancia. Cayendo en un "circuito abierto" en la PRACTICA, si bien teóricamente no lo sea.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Open your mind , abre tu mente  , me refiero a la capacidad total del cuerpo humano con el medio ambiente , no solo del calzado 

Saludos !


----------



## elperros (Jun 12, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> @Perro:
> El capacitor se forma, la cosa es que la lucecita de neón que tiene el buscapolo funciona con muy poca corriente. Básicamente una lámpara típica necesita alrededor de 70-90V para encender y la corriente es bajísima.
> 
> Para no mentirte medí mi buscapolo: 30µA de corriente para encender la luz. Apoyando la mano en la pared se enciende (bastante) más la luz y ese número se va a 150µA.
> ...



Cacho, jamas creí que pudiera ser tan baja la corriente que encienda una lampara de ese estilo...Lo cual explicaría bastante todo el fenomeno y porque no creía posible que esa fuera la causa.

Sinembargo hice un par experiencias más al respecto...lamentablemente no cuento con un microamperimetro, así que voy a tomar el valor que me diste (30µA) como cierto.

Aplicando 220VRMS, entre bornes, aprox. la impedancia equivalente es algo así como 7,3MΩ (Resistencia del cuerpo mas reactancia del capacitor).

[Aproximación: Supongo el cuerpo sin resistencia]

Lo cual deriva en una capacidad de 1.3nF. (sin la aproximación daría mucho mayor)
Lo cual es bajo y *podría ser la capacidad "parasita" de la que se viene hablando*.

Entonces decidí remontarme a viejos y rudimentarios modelos (por ej. capacitor placas paralelas) donde la capacidad depende proporcionalmente a la superficie de las placas, e inversamente proporcional a la distancia entre las mismas.
Decidí variar la capacidad aumentando la distancia me subí a una silla aislada del suelo con el condensador y elevé la distancia de 1cm a 50cm (5000%)aprox.
_*Sinembargo el brillo en la lampara no varió.*_
[Con otros modelos es similar cambia la ley de variacion (cuadratica, cubica, logaritmica), pero siempre es inversamente proporcional a la distancia].

Luego se me ocurrió como bien dice DOSMETROS, que no solo el suelo sino tambien con las paredes y techo se forman capacidades, luego me situé en el centro de la habitación con un alargue y sobre una silla los experimentos. *Los resultados no cambiaron.*

En definitiva creo que me convencí como bien dirigen ustedes las hipotesis que la capacidad que forma el cuerpo con TODO EL AMBIENTE, debe ser la responsable de que se encienda la luz. 

Pero a raíz de un espíritu obstinado me gustaría demostrarlo con un contra-ejemplo.
Eliminar (o achicar esa capacidad) y observar que la luz no se prende. Entonces les pido ayuda: ¿Como puede eliminar mi capacidad con el ambiente sin cortocircuitar el buscapolos? de forma de observar que el buscapolos no encienda y así confirmar que esa era la causa de su funcionamiento.

Saludos


EDIT: Se me ocurrió otra forma, que sería conectar el buscapolos a un cuerpo de tamaño similar al  de un cuerpo humano y sin que toque tierra (y de material similar), este también debería formar un capacitor... y la luz debería permanecer encendida. Voy a hacerlo y ver que resultados obtengo.
Gracias y disculpen por tanto lio.


----------



## asherar (Jun 12, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ...
> 
> Lo que yo dije es que *si entraran ondas* a la jaula de Faraday por alguna falla, entonces usan la jaula como antena para seguir su camino o, si está puesta a tierra, muere ahí _*la onda que haya entrado*_.
> 
> ...



Ahora sí te entendí. Como un "cuerpo negro" ideal para la radiación.



elperros dijo:


> Pero a raíz de un espíritu obstinado me gustaría demostrarlo con un contra-ejemplo.
> Eliminar (o achicar esa capacidad) y observar que la luz no se prende. Entonces les pido ayuda: ¿Como puede eliminar mi capacidad con el ambiente sin cortocircuitar el buscapolos? de forma de observar que el buscapolos no encienda y así confirmar que esa era la causa de su funcionamiento.



Ya que se te dio por hacer un experimento, por qué no reemplazar el capacitor parásito por uno de valor conocido algo mayor que los 1.3nF que calculaste ? 
Digamos que con 1uF la corriente debería ser casi 10 veces mayor. La iluminación (que no es lineal con la corriente) también debería aumentar. 
Si ahora vas conectando capacidades cada vez menores, llegaría un momento en que no se notaría el cambio de intensidad. Ahí deberías andar cerca de los 1.3nF.
Digo no más, yo no hice esa prueba.

Saludos

Otra forma de conducción es por corrientes superficiales, debido a la grasitud o humedad de las superficies, pero eso anda en los picoamperes.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 12, 2011)

elperros dijo:


> Pero a raíz de un espíritu obstinado me gustaría demostrarlo con un contra-ejemplo.
> Eliminar (o achicar esa capacidad) y observar que la luz no se prende. Entonces les pido ayuda: ¿Como puede eliminar mi capacidad con el ambiente sin cortocircuitar el buscapolos?


¿Y por qué la obstinación con ser vos el capacitor?

Elementos: 
-Un buscapolo.
-Varios chicotes de cable de distintos largos y diámetros.
-Un poco de cinta adhesiva (puede ser aisladora, scotch o de pintor, da igual).

Pelar la puntita de uno de los chicotes de cable. Ponés el buscapolo en el vivo y le pegás al contacto el chicote más cortito (un par de centímetros deben ir bien, la idea es queno toques el cable mientras hacés la observación para no interferir vos con el experimento). Fijate cómo se prende (si prende).

Ahora poné un chicote más largo, despué sotro y así. Vas a ver cómo el buscapolo encenderá en algún punto y cómo va a brillar más y más al cambiar de chicote 
En todo caso, podés ponerle una punta del tester que no esté conectada a nada en el otro extremo. Ahí seguro que prende.

Yo lo acabo de hacer con unos cocodrilos de 10cm que tengo. Al primer chicote, apeeeeeeeeeeenas se encendía. Para el 4to estaba casi como si lo estuviera tocando.
Otra cosa que podés hacer es tocar el cable (en el aislante, no en el cobre) y vas a ver cómo aumenta la luz .

Saludos


----------



## elperros (Jun 12, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Ya que se te dio por hacer un experimento, por qué no reemplazar el capacitor parásito por uno de valor conocido algo mayor que los 1.3nF que calculaste ?
> Digamos que con 1uF la corriente debería ser casi 10 veces mayor. La iluminación (que no es lineal con la corriente) también debería aumentar.
> Si ahora vas conectando capacidades cada vez menores, llegaría un momento en que no se notaría el cambio de intensidad. Ahí deberías andar cerca de los 1.3nF.
> Digo no más, yo no hice la prueba.



Excelente idea, y probablemente funcione como decís.
Pero llevé adelante otro experimento y me convencí.
La idea era darle al buscapolos un capacitor que no sea yo entonces conecte una hoja de foil de aluminio al extremo del buscapolos y encendió y se quedo así encendido.
También probé con pedazo de cables pero la capacidad no era tan buena y el brillo era menor.
Acá lo filmé como el buscapolos funciona solo.
Tendrán que entender que tuve que estar a oscuras e iluminar paulatinamente con un led para que salga la filmación.





Saludos y gracias a todos los que intervinieron para que pueda comprender este hecho curioso (para mí).



Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y por qué la obstinación con ser vos el capacitor?
> 
> Elementos:
> -Un buscapolo.
> ...



Así es cacho muchas gracias, ya estaba llevando a cabo el experimento cuando lo pusiste pero te agradezco de todas formas, fue una gran forma de demostrar que tenían razón.

Y DOSMETROS mis disculpas, evidentemente SI VENIA por ahí el asunto.


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que para evitar los asaltos al salir del banco , aquí van a obligar a poner el celular dentro de una bolsita al entrar.
> 
> Es obvio que la bolsita es metalizada y funciona de jaula Faraday



Así es, yo lo probe hace un tiempo y el celular no anda.
Aparte, conocen el método gitano de robo? Carteras con cubierta metalizada interior... las alarmas del súper ni se enteran.
PD: lo último fue con fines educativos


----------



## asherar (Jun 12, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Así es, yo lo probe hace un tiempo y el celular no anda.
> Aparte, conocen el método gitano de robo? Carteras con cubierta metalizada interior... las alarmas del súper ni se enteran.
> PD: lo último fue con fines educativos



Para detectar igual el robo bastaría con bajar un factor 10 la frecuencia del emisor. De ese modo el chorro (ladrón) necesitaría blindar la cartera con un espesor de 2mm de cobre (lo que sería algo caro e incómodo de llevar) o debería usar un peor conductor (lo que dificultaría la obtención del material de blindaje). 

Claro que, "hecha la ley, hecha la trampa".


----------

